# Old Ariens Carb - Can it be substituted?



## WalkThisWhey (Feb 15, 2017)

Came across a similar post here that's the same problem I have: http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/740074-post6.html

Overall, my 1973 Ariens 8hp HM80155020 has a carb part number 631660. Rebuild kits are $40 or so, with a new carb being around $100 - to me, it's not worth it to rebuild or replace a carb for that much.

Are there other substitution carbs that would work in place of a Walbro LME-49 / Tecumseh 631660?


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

USA or Canada. Check out Amazon just bought an HM80 carb for $14 USD shipped in two days. Machine runs like new.


----------



## WalkThisWhey (Feb 15, 2017)

guilateen02 said:


> USA or Canada. Check out Amazon just bought an HM80 carb for $14 USD shipped in two days. Machine runs like new.


I'm in Boston, and this is a US machine. I've seen other "HM80xxxx" carbs but I don't know if it's a universal fit or not.

I know that some newer ones have the throttle on the carb and a primer bulb, whereas the older ones have the throttle attached to a cable at the handlebars and no primer.

As long as the intake holes, fuel ports and everything needed to make sure it runs fits, I can deal with it not having the cable up top.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

All depends on how handy you are. If you have some mechanical ability and attention to detail, there is a cheaper route. I've been buying Chinese copies of the Tecumseh carbs of eBay and swapping throttle and choke shafts around as necessary to get the configuration needed. If you are simply looking for a bolt on solution it won't work for you.


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B075...arburetor&dpPl=1&dpID=51Eb0VkTnfL&ref=plSrch#
That one will work for you. Add the primer primer bulb to the engine as well. Makes it a 1 pull start. Also has the proper choke handle you need for an hm80. That push primer on the hm80 is just an actual push choke. Your throttle setup stays the same.


----------



## WalkThisWhey (Feb 15, 2017)

deezlfan said:


> All depends on how handy you are. If you have some mechanical ability and attention to detail, there is a cheaper route. I've been buying Chinese copies of the Tecumseh carbs of eBay and swapping throttle and choke shafts around as necessary to get the configuration needed. If you are simply looking for a bolt on solution it won't work for you.


I'm handy that I could do something like that - I never knew retrofitting was even an option!

I guess my main question would be how to know which newer Tecumseh carb I should start with before attempting to swap throttle and choke shafts. Do you just look at current Tecumseh HM80 carbs and eyeball which ones look closest to what you're trying to replace?


----------



## WalkThisWhey (Feb 15, 2017)

guilateen02 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B075...arburetor&dpPl=1&dpID=51Eb0VkTnfL&ref=plSrch#
> That one will work for you. Add the primer primer bulb to the engine as well. Makes it a 1 pull start. Also has the proper choke handle you need for an hm80. That push primer on the hm80 is just an actual push choke. Your throttle setup stays the same.


Hey thanks for the suggestion here! Looks like a single hole for the linkage which is nice vs. other butterflys with 3 holes to tinker with.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

> I guess my main question would be how to know which newer Tecumseh carb I should start with before attempting to swap throttle and choke shafts. Do you just look at current Tecumseh HM80 carbs and eyeball which ones look closest to what you're trying to replace?


Yes, that is exactly what I do. The major things I look for is straight or 90º fuel inlet, adjustable jet on the bottom and with or without primer port. Most times the choke and throttle shafts can be swapped around. Only real road block is if you pick one with the wrong throttle bore or your old shafts are so worn that they will not fit the new carb snuggly.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I've done similar to Tecumseh engines on Ariens blowers that had that 'damper' choke on it and no primer bulb. Found an Oregon carb for the same relative size engine (most list something like 7-10 hp). You may have to rig up some throttle or various parts. Get one with the adjustable jets, easier to set and get working right IMO.


Biggest typically is putting on the primer bulb and opening up areas for the choke lever. You also need/want a knob for the choke lever and open a hole for that also in the carb cover for that.


I did that to a Ariens I still have on hand, works a whole lot better than the original carb. In addition to the new carb, in may case I was able to take a needed part off the old carb and it fit just fine on the replacement.


----------



## WalkThisWhey (Feb 15, 2017)

guilateen02 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B075...arburetor&dpPl=1&dpID=51Eb0VkTnfL&ref=plSrch#
> That one will work for you. Add the primer primer bulb to the engine as well. Makes it a 1 pull start. Also has the proper choke handle you need for an hm80. That push primer on the hm80 is just an actual push choke. Your throttle setup stays the same.


So I'm now getting around to trying to put this on, and before I go tearing into things:

1) What does the 90* silver elbow do for this? I know the straight brass colored fitting is wear the main fuel line goes in. Is the 90* fitting where a hose for the primer would go? I'm considering capping it since I don't know how to add a primer to something without one and feel like I'd hurt more than help.

2) any recommendations on retrofitting carb and governor linkages? The original ones have a deep J hook to them and make adding/removing them difficult vs. the new style. I was going to get these since it looks close enough and has the easier to install Z bend instead.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-Te...311826?hash=item1c9bf076d2:g:fCcAAOSwBRFaO~z~


----------



## WalkThisWhey (Feb 15, 2017)

43128 said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-Te...311826?hash=item1c9bf076d2:g:fCcAAOSwBRFaO~z~


 not looking to buy a direct bolt on since those carbs are way too expensive for what they are; going with a sub someone recommended here for cost


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

You can cap off the silver elbow.


----------



## WalkThisWhey (Feb 15, 2017)

OK so I finally have some free time to do this and I've run into an issue: the shroud that connects part of the linkage wires does not fit - the new retrofit carb is too short and it hits the intake manifold.



















and here is the OEM carb size for comparison










My question is - does this shroud even matter? I would not be able to connect the thick linkage wire, but the throttle linkage wire connects to the governor fine. Could that operate for governor related functions alone or is that thick linkage connector wire needed?

I'd also need to find a new spot to connect the electrical wire, I could probably put a terminal to connect to a bolt instead.


----------

